# what to do first - groom vs neuter



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheldon has an appointment to get neutered in December - on his 8-month birthday. Happy birthday, little guy!

His coat is also to the point where I'm contemplating his first grooming appointment. As an adult, I'd like to keep him in a longish, natural looking puppy cut.

I'm wondering the sequence of doing both of these Firsts. Is there a reason to do one before the other? I'm guessing maybe I should get him groomed first to make things easier for the vet. Otherwise, i'd probably wait until January for that first grooming visit - I'm still enjoying his long, silky coat.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

His coat length won't effect the vet neutering. They will likely shave any hair that is in the way, but you won't see that. Even show dogs in full coat get minimal hygiene clips in bathroom areas. 

Also, since you live in Minnesota I would wait until late spring to shorten his coat especially if you are enjoying it. 

When and if you decide to cut his hair, consider a scissor cut. Not all groomers will do this as it is time consuming. (I scissor cut my own) The look is a very natural long puppy cut vs a shorter clip.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Karen, how did you learn to groom yourself? Wait, that sounds weird.... how did you learn to groom a dog yourself, that is?

Do you think I could learn to do a scissors cut just by watching videos on the internet? Wish there were a community ed class on dog grooming!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd neuter first. My pup had a careless choppy hair clip on one arm after surgery and I did a bad job trying to fix it myself. I blended it so it was a little less shaggy but I'd have been really annoyed if I had just paid a groomer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RoutineAvocado said:


> I'd neuter first. My pup had a careless choppy hair clip on one arm after surgery and I did a bad job trying to fix it myself. I blended it so it was a little less shaggy but I'd have been really annoyed if I had just paid a groomer!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They do not NEED to shave their leg to insert an IV. Kodi has had IV's twice, and both times I told them I didn't want him shaved. Both times they were able to just wet his hair down with alcohol so that they could see well enough to access the vein. If they can't, oh well, hair grows. But they MAY be able to avoid shaving a patch off him!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When Brody got neutered they just shaved a really small section of hair. Once I fluffed the hair around it out, I couldn't even tell where it was.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

DebW said:


> Karen, how did you learn to groom yourself? Wait, that sounds weird.... how did you learn to groom a dog yourself, that is?
> 
> Do you think I could learn to do a scissors cut just by watching videos on the internet? Wish there were a community ed class on dog grooming!


Yes, youtube has lots of tutorials for just about anything. Plus hair grows, so you can just practice on him. But the right tools make it all easier. A grooming table, sharp scissors, a good comb etc&#8230;

I don't do a perfect job, but if you're going for the shaggy puppy look, it's very forgiving.

And krandall is right, I've had IV's in my TT's and Hav when I was showing and the vet was very careful with the coat. No clipping whatsoever. You just have to tell them specifically what you want.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, you have TTs - I'll admit coveting that breed! But in my condo setting, I thought Havanese might be a better choice.

Thanks for the advice! Think I'll delay that grooming appointment - and check out the youtube videos in the meantime.

I just had a flashback to my childhood. My father was an immigrant from Germany, and he told me that he dropped out of barber school because he couldn't get the cutting exercise down right. I've probably inherited that ineptitude!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I do my own scissor cutting. This is a picture of Zoeys first cut. Her coat is easier than some because she has a thick wavy coat so flaws don't show .I spent years working as a manicurist and watched a lot of hair dressers cut hair. So I just did some of the same things I had learned by watching the pros.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Cute, can I hire you? 

A very dumb question - do you cut the hair wet or dry? 

If I ever attempt this myself, I'll have to invest in some kind of grooming table, I guess - especially if you cut hair wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I do my own scissor cutting. This is a picture of Zoeys first cut. Her coat is easier than some because she has a thick wavy coat so flaws don't show .I spent years working as a manicurist and watched a lot of hair dressers cut hair. So I just did some of the same things I had learned by watching the pros.


Suzi, you do the nicest job I've ever seen with the scissor cuts on Zoey!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

If your vet does insist on shaving for the IV, here's a thought for you - I took one of Kallie's soft small stretchy pony (topknot) holders for the vet to use. I showed the vet that she could pull the hair up around the leg right above where she needed the IV to go, put the pony holder on to hold the hair up. So the vet could shave just a minimal amount. It wasn't noticible at all doing it this way. And my vet thought it was a very clever way to preserve the long hair. I just hate that shaved leg look.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Good idea!


----------

